# YN 560 III & Cannon 1100D



## divbuddy (Mar 6, 2016)

I recently purchased a external flash for my Cannon 1100d. I brought a Yongnuo Speedlite YN560 III
The flash gun was advertised as being compatible with a host of Cannon cameras including my own, however when I go into the setting for an external flash its states that incompatible flash or flash power is turned off. Has anyone come across this before?


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 7, 2016)

I am assuming you are trying to use this flash as an off camera flash and the Canon internal flash controls or popup flash to control the flash? If so the YN560III you bought is not TTL compatible so the camera will not be able to control the flash. This is a manual flash with slave modes where the flash will fire if it sees another flash fire.


----------



## LokoLobo (Mar 8, 2016)

The Yongnuo Speedlite YN560 III is a manual flash. Your camera should be able to trigger it via the hot shoe, but other then that the camera will not be able to control the setting of the flash.
If you want to use it off camera, Yongnuo makes a radio trigger that can control the flash (manually). The trigger cast about $40.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 8, 2016)

Make sure it is in setting M, not Rx or Tx.
I dont use the internal setting on camera to control them.


----------

